# When do the ribs "spring"



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just curious. Beau certainly comes from solid hefty stock though he seems a bit narrow on the chest right now at 11 months. 

I would like to see a broader stance but he is what he is. 

Wondering if I should increase his protein levels, do more excercise for shoulders (like pulling, digging) or does it really matter? He is on 26% protein right now (Fromm LBP) and I don't know if increasing his food protein is a good idea or not. I think for his frame as it is, he is currently a good weight. (24 inches about 80lbs)

Does anyone have pictures of males built like this around 1 year at 2-3 years when fully developed?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thought I would give this another try. To see what addtional bulking up, if any, I can expect between now and adulthood. Currently at 11 months.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a 3 year old at training that never sprung. His sire is pretty built and a SCH II, and he gets tons of exercise up and down the mountains. I thought it was kind of odd that he hasn't filled out yet, but he is really narrow. I'll see if I can get some recent pics. I think he is currently on Nutri Source.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter was like that at his age, but even now at 13 months he is expanding more and more.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Can't help much as I don't remember the exact day and month but I think you've still got some time left. In the water picture it looks like his chest is just fine, and as I'm pretty sure this is a working line I don't really know how much bigger his chest can get. He's got a pretty small frame and shouldn't really get bigger. I know my boy topped out at 26" at around 11-12 months, and only recently have I received comments about his chest. My boy is 26" and about 80 lbs as well. Is yours really really long? Cause I thought mine was pretty long and to carry that weight yours would have to be longer lol.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not a breeder or expert since no one else answered thought I would chime in... even as puppies my dogs had the frames they would keep as adults. They just put more weight on.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This one was taken at 6 months and he seems beefier there and in my Avatar -- it is recently that he has looked taller and leaner and even lighter in bone. Yes he is long in the back, I would say so I am already starting to do core excercises with him to keep that back stabilized.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden was super skinny and lanky with what seemed to be very little muscle tone up until this past year. He will be 3 years old next month.

1 year



















And almost 3


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow. Major changes. Beau is half Czech and his sire is a tank. I do know the Czech lines mature more slowly but he resembles his mother more. But she is not gangly either.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Wow. Major changes. Beau is half Czech and his sire is a tank. I do know the Czech lines mature more slowly but he resembles his mother more. But she is not gangly either.


Aiden is WGSL/WGWL. His working line father is a monster of a dog and I expexted Aiden to be huge too. His mom is a very tiny little thing. I think he got a direct combination of the two. He is still big (85lbs) but not nearly as big or substantial as his father. And I still see changes in him (in pics) from the last few months alone. He seems to have just started filling out. I heard that it can take up to 4 years, but I really just started believing that now


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jocoyn said:


> Just curious. Beau certainly comes from solid hefty stock though he seems a bit narrow on the chest right now at 11 months.


Kopper was super-narrow through the chest and shoulders at 11 months. At 18 months he's thickened up quite a bit but isn't as thick as his dad was. I'm honestly expecting him to keep filling out slowly until around 3. To put it in human terms, at 11 months Kopper was maybe a 13 or 14 year old boy, and at 18 months he's closer to 17.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Lol, I know the feeling. Jaxon has been at 70lbs for forever. He has not grown much since under a year and he's now 15 months old. But I have a feeling he's about to have another growth spurt. He is really Taaaaall and lanky. I know someone who says he's going to reach 100lbs. but i highly doubt that and would place money on the fact that he'll never pass 85 xD


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> Lol, I know the feeling. Jaxon has been at 70lbs for forever. He has not grown much since under a year and he's now 15 months old. But I have a feeling he's about to have another growth spurt. He is really Taaaaall and lanky. I know someone who says he's going to reach 100lbs. but i highly doubt that and would place money on the fact that he'll never pass 85 xD


Ohh yeah. He looks just like Aiden did then. Trust me, 85lbs is big enough


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think it just depends on the dogs lines and structure.
Karlo(Czech/WG) has always had a pretty stealth frontal look, yet at 3 is still a bit gangly looking from the side view as he is long in body. 
He is what he is, and I really don't want him putting on much more. 
27" and 95# he carries it well and is toned. 
10 weeks:








9 months: 








Today:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So interesting to see the photos of males filling out - big differences! I think you really don't need to worry at this point... males fill out until about 3 years of age. I have to say though, he sure is a gorgeous man!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This is Ruger at 13.5 months old. He is only 65 lbs but has a very nice full rib cage for his light frame.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Then again when I look at the picture I posted I see that his chest is nice sized but his rib cage is still pretty narrow


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess we really can't worry if there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hogan is three and starting to broaden. I think there is more to come.

My friend's males were slow to mature. From the ages of 3 to 5 years old the dogs broadened and matured so much they were almost unrecognizable from their former selves! Seems late, but with males it can really take some time.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I can most assuredly say that, at 11 months, Beau is still very much a puppy in many ways. Particularly compared to Cyra (West German Working LInes Female) who seemed all grown up by then with a little "blip" of insanity around 15 months.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Enjoy this time, it does really go by way too fast, even if you need him to be a working dog. I want to turn back the clock....or get a puppy! 

I know of a 14 month Czech male that looks like he's 3 already. He will probably still fill out, but he clearly doesn't look like his age. I still believe it is the lines that dominate, then what you feed/activity to keep that body in condition.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I really guess it also depends on how they are standing or sitting this was 5 days later (blurry picture because he was on a sit stay and I had to crop the picture a bunch.) Chest looks wider there but he is the same. I really understand now how stacking a dog can influence your perception. I think this looks wider than it is because of how his legs are.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Whiskey as a wee pup:









Here's Whiskey at about 8 months. Lookin lanky and weenie 









At a show and 2 days short of a year old. 









A week ago at 18 months. My 15 month old female on the right for comparison 









He's pushing 26in and about 88lbs. Wiva is a tall, muscular girl so she isn't the best female to compare sizes with


----------

